# Acidopholis pills



## LRC (Apr 8, 2003)

Could you tell me more about this. Is it a pro biotic? What is it good for, what is the recommended dose and when is the best time of day to take it?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Yes, it's a probiotic and it replenishes the good flora in your intestines. The dosage will vary from bottle to bottle so check the label. I'd take the capsules with food to prevent any stomach upset. And check around your local health food stores, asking the clerks for what brands they recommend. There can be a big difference -sometimes the refrigerated acidophilus is best. You can also eat soy yogurt with live cultures - that will get you the same thing.Best,Heather


----------

